# Michelin Pro 4 vs Vittoria Corsa Evo CX



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

*Michelin Pro 4 vs Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX*

I know the Michelin tire is new out, but what is everyone's thoughts on these two tires? I will be training and racing on these tires.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

My only thought is that Conti's wear better than either of these. The Miches will be "sticky" and the Vittoria will be a really smooth ride but neither as durable.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

^^What Darwin said.

Haven't tried the new Pro 4's but the 3's grip and roll well, Vittoria's are really smooth, but Conti's GP's 4s's will wear much better. Got a set of the Corsa's on now...almost tubi ride quality, but dissapointed in their wear. Going back to Conti's.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. So the Pro 4's have more traction than the Corsa's?


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

The corsa's are awesome in every respect with the exception of wear.....they have been pretty flat resistant for me due to the high TPI.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, very sticky, but don't expect much durability.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

EVO Cx's ride great and corner with the best of them. However............they wear out fast and when there's even a hint of moisture on the road, it's like you strapped greased eels to your wheels. They squirm around and let go with NO warning.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> EVO Cx's ride great and corner with the best of them. However............they wear out fast and when there's even a hint of moisture on the road, it's like you strapped greased eels to your wheels. They squirm around and let go with NO warning.


I notice the Michelin's talk about wet weather traction, I wonder if they would be a lot better than the Evo Cx's on a wet road?


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

If your going to train and race on the same tire in any type of conditions then stick with the Michelins Pro 3 or 4.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mdrn,
I have no knowledge about Michelin's in the wet. I'm sure someone will post with experiences. EVO Cx's are definitely the Jekyl and Hydes of the road tire world. They are the best dry weather tire I have ever ridden, the feel, the traction, cornering, very supple (meaning they have very LOW rolling resistance). They would be great for your sunny day bike. They wear a bit fast, but it's worth it.
But when the rain comes and Mr. Hyde shows up, leave them at home. I went for (5) years with ZERO out of competition crashes. Bought some EVO's and crashed twice in six months while on training rides. The first crash the road was barely damp, the second crash, it was full on raining. Before I bought them I had no idea how they handled in the wet. You can search this Forum and others have had the same experience. 
by the way; Ribblecycles.co.uk is your low cost tire source and they ship to the States for peanuts.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Has anyone tried a set of the EVO 25's?

In theory one should get better wet gripping I would imagine.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

The Open Corsa is a very soft, pliable tire. Grips well and rides smooth but cuts up VERY easily. I would not train on it at all. 

If the 4's are anything like the 3's then the Michelin's should provide a great balance between grip, smooth ride and durability.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I recently threw on some Open Corsas. First ride, I was loving the road feel and supple ride. Then I hit some steep wet climbing and the rear broke loose several times where my trusty Conti 4000s would never have. I pulled them off. I loved the feel and don't really care bout how long it lasts. I guess I'll toss them on occasionally, when I know it will be dry. I'm back on the 4000 s. I'd like to try the new Michelin, though, as the 4000s is a bit of a rough ride. In the end, I think I'll settle on the Conti in a 25mm.


----------



## Freakystuie (Jan 22, 2012)

The Mich's wear really badly from what ive used. Try a Schwable Ultremo ZX they are perfect or even a Durano


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Freakystuie said:


> The Mich's wear really badly from what ive used. Try a Schwable Ultremo ZX they are perfect or even a Durano


Really badly? Hmm mine have almost 2500 miles of aggressive mountain descend of them, but are beginning to square off. Given my aggessive riding, I thought they would be shot way before this. 
--------------------------------------------------

I find the Michelin Pro3 Race (they have Pro3 Tri too) race tires to be a pretty good balance between grip, comfort, and durability. Definitely a weekend/club racer kinda tire.

I'd have to say Grip of the Pro3 in the wet is superb. I've descended down all the hills of Malibu and all the mountain surrounding Socal in the wet, and have not crashed (yet). Granted, I do take it easy when it's wet (a typical long sweeper that I would normally take at 40 mph would be taken at 30 mph when it's wet).

The Conti GP4000 lasts longer than the Pro3, but the GP4000 does not inspire the same confidence in the wet as the Pro3.

I have not tried any of the Vittoria so I can't really comment on them. But keep in mind that when any rubber tires get wet, they also become softer. If the Vit is already soft to begin with, then it certainly will get softer when it gets wet, and a softer tire in the wet is normally a GOOD thing. But I guess in the case of the Vit, it may get too soft and hence slip out?

sidenote: I'm a Michelin guy because Michelin is 1 of 2 top tier tire makers in the world (the other is Bridgestone), and I figure some of their R&D in motorsport racing has to be trickled down into their bicycle tires.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I used Michelin Pro Race 2 & 3 for several years. Problems with wear & trend separation. Switched to Continental GP 4000. Longer lasting & no separation issues. Michelin Pro Race have better feel. I'll stick with the Conti's.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Bikephelps said:


> I used Michelin Pro Race 2 & 3 for several years. Problems with wear & trend separation. Switched to Continental GP 4000. Longer lasting & no separation issues. Michelin Pro Race have better feel. I'll stick with the Conti's.


Been using Michelin forever and never a problem with tread seperation except when using old ones on my stationary trainer wheel.

Tried Continental GP 4000 a couple of years ago. Rode them about 50 miles before I took them off and sold them. Terrible ride for me, as in harsher and felt slower. Don't know if they were really slower but if they felt that way, then they were to me. 

Have also tried the Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX. Great ride for sure, but wasn't night and day different than my Michelins.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

The truth of the matter is most of the people on this thread have NEVER ridden Pro 4's, and are just basing their experience on older Michelin tires.

I love the "Conti's wear better" quotes. These are always automatic responses by GP4000 users, even if they have no experience with the other brand of tire they are comparing.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

nightfend said:


> The truth of the matter is most of the people on this thread have NEVER ridden Pro 4's, and are just basing their experience on older Michelin tires.
> 
> I love the "Conti's wear better" quotes. These are always automatic responses by GP4000 users, even if they have no experience with the other brand of tire they are comparing.


How would you compare the Pro 4 to the GP4000s? I'm a Conti user, but don't have any particular brand allegiance.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/has-anyone-tried-new-michelin-pro-4s-266324.html

I was riding the GP4000s and I am now on the Pro 4's, I will not be going back to the GP's.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

sp3000 said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/has-anyone-tried-new-michelin-pro-4s-266324.html
> 
> I was riding the GP4000s and I am now on the Pro 4's, I will not be going back to the GP's.


What do you like better about them? I ended up buying my first pair of GP4000s' and they definitely aren't the best riding tire and I flatted the first time out. I haven't had a flat in 8 months. haha

Are the Pro 4 Comp Service Course tires available yet?


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

The Comps aren't out yet, places are saying next months, but that has been moving! 
In short the ride quality of the Pro 4's is superior to the GP's. I have had great luck with no GP's puncturing on me and that was a huge plus for me and something I was worried about when changing away from them. So far the Pro 4's have been just as good in that department so win/win.


----------



## paulwp38 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Vittorias better*

Faster, higher quality, smoother riding


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

paulwp38 said:


> Faster, higher quality, smoother riding


Have you ridden both?


----------



## paulwp38 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Yes I've ridden both*



sp3000 said:


> Have you ridden both?


Yes. Local riders have become a bit disenchanted with the Pro 3's and have switched to Conti 4000. We find we get a lot of 'glass' punctures with the Pro 3's.

I'm impressed by the Vittoria but to be fair it's double the price. We're probably not alone in only buying the tyres when discounted. I may be a bit of a cycling nut, but not enough to pay $250 for two tyres.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

paulwp38 said:


> Yes. Local riders have become a bit disenchanted with the Pro 3's and have switched to Conti 4000. We find we get a lot of 'glass' punctures with the Pro 3's.
> 
> I'm impressed by the Vittoria but to be fair it's double the price. We're probably not alone in only buying the tyres when discounted. I may be a bit of a cycling nut, but not enough to pay $250 for two tyres.


For $250, you could get eight Pro 3 tires. They're up on sale at around $30/tire on several websites. So what if they only last half as long as the Vittoria's.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Also, once again, you are talking about Pro 3's, not Pro 4's.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

nightfend said:


> Also, once again, you are talking about Pro 3's, not Pro 4's.


+1:thumbsup:

The 4's seem to have improved significantly on the puncture durability of the 3's. Still fairly early days, but so far seems to be on par with the GP's.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

nightfend said:


> Also, once again, you are talking about Pro 3's, not Pro 4's.


:thumbsup:


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mdrnizd said:


> I know the Michelin tire is new out, but what is everyone's thoughts on these two tires? I will be training and racing on these tires.


The Michelin Pro 4 (23) will demand ~ 10 watts more power than the CX 23 at 25 mph. Rolling resistance scales with speed, i.e. the difference will be ~ 8 watts at 20 mph.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

nightfend said:


> The truth of the matter is most of the people on this thread have NEVER ridden Pro 4's, and are just basing their experience on older Michelin tires.
> 
> I love the "Conti's wear better" quotes. These are always automatic responses by GP4000 users, even if they have no experience with the other brand of tire they are comparing.


Its too bad for your theory that most of us have ridden both Michelins and Contis off and on for years. The 4's are very unlikely to depart from Miche's usual stick and soft but not wearing well design.


----------



## ChunkyMC (Jun 16, 2004)

I hate to add another tire to the mix, but the veloflex tires are very similar to the vittoria cx. I have been using veloflex master tires (700x22) for the last few years after giving up on the vittorias. I heard that they are produced by the the original vittoria employees in italy. What i like about them as that they ride the same as vittorias (320 TPI), but last almost twice as long and cost about the same.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I recommend Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 front and Ultremo ZX rear. I have tried them ALL and the Schwalbe smokes them in weight, traction, durability and rolling resistance departments....

I tried;
-Michelin ProRace 3/4
-Continental GP4000s
-Gommitalia Targa K
-Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX
-Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp
-Bontrager Race Lite
-Deda Tre HST


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> I recommend Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 front and Ultremo ZX rear. I have tried them ALL and the Schwalbe smokes them in weight, traction, durability and rolling resistance departments....
> 
> I tried;
> -Michelin ProRace 3/4
> ...


I don't have any data on the R. 1 but considering the ZX on the rear wheel to the Vittoria CX (both 23) will demand ~ 3 watts more power at 25 mph. The ZX 23 weighs in at ~ 195 grams.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

when you talk about tire wear/longevity, you also have to talk about its corning grip.
Usually, a tire with good grip will have softer rubber.

The reason why the GP lasts longer than the Pro3 (and most likely the Pro4 too) is because the former's rubber is made of a harder and higher durometer rubber. 

If you are like me and you like to rail the big mountain roads at 40 mph around a long sweepers, then you will want a tire what will grip like a mother. Sometimes I take a corner so hard and with the g-force I'm pretty much doing pushups against the bar. My motorcycle buddies (we sometimes ride the same mountain roads because those guys like to practice too) who would trail behind me would be saying "you crazy mofo" at some sweepers. They are amazed that a skinny dinky tire can grip like that. (On a sportbike they can blow by the same sweeper at 60mph without much effort). But this is where the Pro3/4 shines. I use them on the front, and Conti GP on the back. I set up my bicycle like I set up my motorcycle, soft on the front, hard on the back. The front is easier on the tire, so use a softer tire. The back tend to chew tire more, so use a harder tire.

You will NOT find a tire will "last long, wear well" and at the same time grippy. Rubber technology just doesn't work like that. Those of you who say the Michelin doesn't wear well, ugh. of course it won't wear well if all you going to do is drone on the flat. Try taking lots of fast sweepers at 30+mph, then come back and tell me if you want a tire that "wears well" or grip like a leech but doesn't wear as well.

Vittorias are just too expensive for me. My wallet wouldn't be happy. Pro's upfront, GP out back is what will do it for me. I really don't care about 8 watts saving at 30+ mph. At 40 mph, you ain't thinking about saving watts, you're thinking about not sliding out.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Agreed, the Vittoria is a complete waste of money....unless you ride marble-smooth roads. They are so puncture prone I have seen a dried-up stalk of grass go through the tread and exiting the sidewall!


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is a first ride review of the Michelin Pro 4 Service Course. Sound interesting. I'm not seeing them in 700 X 25 anywhere though. 

Michelin Pro 4 Service Course - first ride

Last year, Michelin’s Pro 4 Service Course clincher booted out the previous incumbent of the French firm’s all-rounder fast road tyre slot, the Pro 3 Race. It promised an improvement in rolling resistance along with 16 percent greater grip on wet tarmac, superior resistance to cuts and punctures and greater “agility” thanks to the tread profile, which is raised in the middle to create a hint of an egg shape. This in turn leaves the sides of the tread slightly flatter than they would be were the profile semi-circular, putting more tread on the road when leant over.

It is, said Michelin, “capable of going faster” than the older model. In the right hands, presumably. Perhaps what the venerable French firm means is that its cornering limits, in the rain especially, are higher. Certainly, there’s plenty of dry weather grip to play with. But, while it is always nice to have more grip when cornering, using the extra adhesion is not something every rider is keen to try to do, given that the penalties for overconfidence can be severe.

Of more use most of the time is an improvement in rolling resistance; it is always there, always helping. For sure, run at my regular 95 front, 105 rear psi for 23c rubber, the Pro 4 SC’s feel both zingy and floaty over regularly rumpled tarmac, which is where any excess is most keenly felt. We’ll have to run them back to back with competing rubber to be sure how good they are.

What is not in question is the toughness of the tread, which has, so far, shrugged off without even a suggestion of a cut the worst that the flints of Surrey’s back lanes can do. There’s said to be an increase in tread life; we’ll get back on that one in another 1,000 miles. And the tread profile-boosted handling characteristics? How about stable but incisive steering? That’ll do to be getting along with while we try them out in a few other machines.

So, first ride impressions: fast, comfortable, grippy, tough, agile… and, with white sidewalls, rather pretty.

More soon on RCUK

Michelin Pro 4 Service Course £30.00; Black, White, Digital Blue, Dark Blue, Ivory, Pink and Red, 700x20c, 23c, 25c


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

darwinosx said:


> Here is a first ride review of the Michelin Pro 4 Service Course. Sound interesting. I'm not seeing them in 700 X 25 anywhere though.
> 
> Michelin Pro 4 Service Course - first ride
> 
> ...


A good tire...but a royal pain to mount on most rims.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

If I could nab a couple in 700 X 25 I would try them out. Its been a while since I ran anything other than Conti's.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> when you talk about tire wear/longevity, you also have to talk about its corning grip.
> Usually, a tire with good grip will have softer rubber.
> 
> The reason why the GP lasts longer than the Pro3 (and most likely the Pro4 too) is because the former's rubber is made of a harder and higher durometer rubber.
> ...



Quote
"Pro's upfront and GP's on the rear". Same here, the best of both worlds, you get the grip at the front where you need it and a longer lasting tyre at the back.

I thought it was only me who used this combination.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a long time Conti user but would give the Michelin 4's a try if I could find them in 700 X 25 but I've looked everywhere and only see 23's.
I live in Phoenix and I think the Miches might be better dry weather grip tires if they have beefed up the longevity a little.
I've been using Conti 4 Seasons for some time and haven't had Miches for awhile.


----------



## cxl98904 (Apr 30, 2010)

vittoria corsa evos are nice in dry but when wet another story as a previous poster said, I really like the vredstein tri comps had them for approx 3k miles. the tires have no cuts in the tread and so far only 2 flats which may be cause by low tire pressure. i feel confident in the handling on dry or wet surface. just my $00.02


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

FWIW, I've been riding a pair 25mm Open Corsa Evo CX tyres since December 2010. They have around 4000km (2500 miles) on them, and they're nearing the end of their useful life. These tyres are used for one commute per week and other rides in a costal region and low mountains in dry and wet conditions.

I've had a few punctures in the 15 months been on the bike, mostly from glass, through the last one was a thorn. I generally use a standard butyl tube, sometimes an ultra light. Overall, I haven't found them to be any less durable than other 25mm tyres I've ridden. 

Initially, I was skeptical of the benefits of a tyre like this, but the ride quality is noticeably better than other 25mm tyres I've ridden, and I have a second set of Open Corsas waiting to go on when these are done.

I'm not sure where the $250 price came from. I bought the initial set online for $50/each and the second set from the LBS for $70/each.


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

I only have about 250 miles on my Pro4s, but they seem to be just as nice as the Vittorias I rode on last year.

It's too cold in my area to get a really good "road feel" test with my gloves and winter bibs on...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

mikeharper123 said:


> I only have about 250 miles on my Pro4s, but they seem to be just as nice as the Vittorias I rode on last year.
> 
> It's too cold in my area to get a really good "road feel" test with my gloves and winter bibs on...


C'mon Man! Take one for the team. Strip down to those bibs and a jersey and hit the road. We're all dyin to hear how those babies ride!

We'ld do it for you.


----------



## panchohughes (Jul 26, 2009)

*+1 Amen to this post!*



metoou2 said:


> Mdrn,
> But when the rain comes and Mr. Hyde shows up, leave them at home. I went for (5) years with ZERO out of competition crashes. Bought some EVO's and crashed twice in six months while on training rides. The first crash the road was barely damp, the second crash, it was full on raining. Before I bought them I had no idea how they handled in the wet. You can search this Forum and others have had the same experience.
> by the way; Ribblecycles.co.uk is your low cost tire source and they ship to the States for peanuts.


I normally ride Schwalbe Ultremo ZX, however I decided to splurge and mount some new Corsa EVO CX on my carbon enve 45's. I almost gave up on mounting these tires it was so tough. (but thats beside the point)
I went to a crit race today and the pavement was still wet from a rainstorm that we had last night. I was doing warmup laps and I setup into my final turn taking a nice clean line @ about 19 or 20mph. I didn't even have my hands on the brake levers but all of a sudden I felt my front tire break loose right out from under me. It almost sounded like the noise of a zipper as the crappy little lines on the shoulders of these tires slid over the pavement. I went down HARD and messed up my shoulder. Ruined my SRAM RED levers, shoes.. major road rash up left leg and arm. I was in total disbelief as to what had just happened. I can promise you that if I had been on my Schwalbe's this would NOT have happened. I have cornered harder in the wet and never lost traction. I am so disgusted with these tires that I am considering removing them from my wheel with a buck knife.


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

pmf said:


> For $250, you could get eight Pro 3 tires. They're up on sale at around $30/tire on several websites. So what if they only last half as long as the Vittoria's.


Last time I bought Pro 3's I had one self destruct at 50 miles - split at the seam. I wouldn't care if they were 24 ties for $250.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

nealric said:


> Last time I bought Pro 3's I had one self destruct at 50 miles - split at the seam. I wouldn't care if they were 24 ties for $250.


Interesting how limited personal experience colors our judgement. I have felt same way about Conti's since I had 3 sidewall failures in same summer on very low mileage tires (50-150mi). All due to minor sharp road gravel impacts which have never hurt any other tire I've used. LBS acted like it was common experience. But now sidewalls on newer GP4000s seem somewhat better. OTOH- I have complete confidence in Mich PR3's after riding many 1000's of mi on 'em with only a single flat which prob would have killed any pneumatic bike tire. Nasty metal road hazard which sliced clear through tread & casing. Love the PR3's combination of low rolling resistance, good ride/handling, and decent wear (~2500-3500mi on typically marginal Midwest US roads). Not knowing how PR4's might work out, I stocked up on close-out PR3's and use 'em on my aero wheels for training & racing (tri's).

Less experience with OC CX's, but generally agree with prior posts. Very sweet ride (near tubbie feel) and fast on good dry roads. But too $$$$ for me due to short tread life & low durability. Also not the best handling tire for wet conditions, but certainly not the worst high-end tire I've ridden. Would definitely pick PR3 over OC for fast wet rides, and PR4 should be better still.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> A good tire...but a royal pain to mount on most rims.


LOL, glad to see it's not just me.
As a long time tubular user, a pair of these tires gave me fits on some wheels I just built up for one of my sons. I'm not feeling the "clincher love" that folks seem to have. Ultimately they both were mounted, one had to come off again due to some tube damage. It went back on much easier. In the future I'll mount without a tube (maybe warm the tire up first and give it a stretch). The rim used is a Pacenti SL23


----------



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

I have been riding the evo xc 25 until recently. Now I'm not riding at all. I was descending at 34 mph on a dry road and went into a sharp right hand corner. The second half of the corner was in the shade and was still wet. I went down with no warning breaking my femur. Absolutely no warning at all. I ride the route all the time and have never had any problems on that corner. Wish I would have checked here before my tire purchase.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

mauiguy said:


> The second half of the corner was in the shade and was still wet. I went down with no warning breaking my femur. Absolutely no warning at all.


Similar thing happened to me. Mostly dry road except for a wet section on a hairpin. I was only going about 16-17 mph when the front wheel gave way without warning. Fractured my wrist.

Not until recently have I read posts about the problems others have had with EVO CX on wet roads.

So...do any of you have experience with the Michelin Pro4 tires on either HED Belgium or Mavic R-SYS rims? My experience in the past mounting Michelin tires has been that they are rather difficult to mount.


----------



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

I have used michelin pro 3's on easton aluminum rims they where hard but not imposible . The first time you mount them is by far the hardest. Then they stretch a bit and it gets easier. If I run into a really tight new tire I will install it using tire irons but with no tube.The extra room makes it easier and you can man handle the tire with no worries of pinching the tube. Then I pull off one side of the now stretched tire put the tube in and find it mounts much easier the second time.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Mauiguy, thanks for the tip.


----------



## redisfastest (Feb 2, 2013)

Dang, I just sprang for a set of the OC CX III (latest version). Wondering if the "slippery when wet" issue had anything to do with the colored rubber on the tread area. In the latest version it's now black with the color on the sidewall. They claim it allows more carbon black in the compound and better traction. Also, I imagine that the road surface in Maui is much smoother than our rough old chip sealed roads in Montana. Sorry about your crash (empathy) - I'm still recovering from a bad moto wreck and don't want to go down and out again on my bicycle.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

redisfastest said:


> Dang, I just sprang for a set of the OC CX III (latest version). Wondering if the "slippery when wet" issue had anything to do with the colored rubber on the tread area.


Mine are all black. No colors.


----------



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

mine are the all black. I will use them till they wear out and try and go easy around the corners at least until they take the rod and screw out of my femur. Wish I would have checked here for reviews before I picked up the Vittorias. Redisfastest (honda?) I gave up moto for biking to try and lessen the chance of a major wreak. Since this my first bike accident requiring surgery in a few years of cycling. I think i made the right move, but I sure miss the roost, and the smell of race gas.


----------



## redisfastest (Feb 2, 2013)

I'd sure like to try these out. Putting them on a pretty red De Rosa Primato that I'm not going to be spanking - fair weather rides to the coffee shop where I'll just lean on it and look cool (if the tires don't slip out from under me as I lean on it.) 

I've been looking at the Vittoria website. Was wondering what edition of the tire you were on? Was it the one with "Kevlar SiO2 3D" compound for "improved grip in all conditions" or was it the one with the new and improved "Isogrip Compound" for "improved grip in all conditions?" Not enough posts to provide an active link for the current Vittoria rubber:

www dot vittoria.com/tech/compound/

Like I said, I want to try these. Sounds like they'd be sweet on dry roads to the coffee shop. I'll see if they break traction on a wet uphill before before I turn 'em. Too much ice right now though. 

I do have red Honda. A '72 CB350 - pretty but not very fast. But I did wreck a pretty red Ducati going too fast. Don't want to do this to the De Rosa.

View attachment 276499


Gotta be more careful - moto wreck resulted in a complete open book pelvic fracture, collapsed lung, burst bladder, lots of internal bleeding, a broken thumb, near-death visions, and MRSA infection.


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but are there any further views/updates out there?

I race on Corsa Evo II tubs in the dry but pull out my Pro 3 shod wheels for wet racing. (Too many marginal experiences with the Corsas in the wet to feel confident going hard on them, whereas Pro3s in the wet are excellently grippy). My Pro 3s need replacing, and it's a straightforward toss-up between getting a set of Pro 4s or the new isogrip-compound Open Corsas. I would like to ride Open Corsas (the ride quality and rolling resistance improvements over Pro 3s are significant IME), but I will only buy them if their wet weather performance has genuinely improved. Any comments from anyone who has ridden both the pre- and post-isogrip Corsas, or who has ridden both Pro4s and isogrip Corsas?

Thanks!


----------

